# Lima: Regresando y reconociendo



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Buen thread, me encantó la introducción, con mucho sentimiento; redescubriendo tu propia ciudad natal, me pasa lo mismo cuando vuelo a Lima, nuestra ciudad está en constante metamorforsis, pero siempre se alegra de recibir a su hijos, prueba de ello es que te regaló unos días de cielo despejado. Se me escapa la huachafería.... :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Catedral de Lima y foto de .. El coro?? este nicho siempre es interesante



















Palacio de gobierno.... 










Museo del Convento de San Francisco

Vista desde el área del coro










Una de contrabando... no dejan tomar fotos ni videos 










La biblioteca impresionante



















La fosa común...










Convento de Santo Domingo

La tumba de San Martín de Porres









La bajada espeluznante hacia la tumba de Santa Rosa de Lima
(por cierto la de la foto no soy yo )


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Fue un gusto tenerte en Lima, como dices, hay cosas que mejoranen la ciudad y hay otras que cada vez están peor, pero igual así es nuestra ciudad y se la quiere. Te has dado un buen recorrido pero no sé cómo haces para soportar el calor por tanto tiempo


Porque en Guayaquil tenemos 34 grados a la sombra y hasta 40 grados bajo el sol... Lima ? en verano?? Fresco!!!!! 

Siempre es un gusto amigo, siempre



dlHC84 said:


> Buen thread, me encantó la introducción, con mucho sentimiento; redescubriendo tu propia ciudad natal, me pasa lo mismo cuando vuelo a Lima, nuestra ciudad está en constante metamorforsis, pero siempre se alegra de recibir a su hijos, *prueba de ello es que te regaló unos días de cielo despejado. Se me escapa la huachafería.*... :lol:


Deja que se escape, no se lo diré a nadie... El cielo fue lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Para cerrar el centro...

La comida.... a puro gusto con nuestro baile de bandera y mi favorito entre todos... Marinera, pero norteña, la mejor!

Puro Perú


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

tan lindas las pics....pero las ultimas fotos...por las vestimentas, parece baile de Tondero...!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que hermoso thread Vane ! Ya extrañaba ese aporte tuyo con tanto sentimiento y gusto apasionado !

Gracias por compartir tus fotos amiga del alma...! Pronto tendrá que ser nuestro encuentro !

Beso y abrazo !


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buenas fotos, Vane, esas catacumbas me dan un poco de cosa.

¡Que siga la marinera!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow Vane.. que lindas fotos! .. geniales todas... en especial las de San Francisco!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que bonitas fotos vane un thread con mucho sentimiento ... me encanto la ultimo tanda de fotos


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q envidia!!!!!!!!!!!!(sana x supuesto jajaja), lindas fotos


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Jassan03 said:


> tan lindas las pics....pero las ultimas fotos...por las vestimentas, parece baile de Tondero...!!!


de acuerdo contigo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jassan03 said:


> tan lindas las pics....pero las ultimas fotos...por las vestimentas, parece baile de Tondero...!!!


Gracias por tus comentarios



MonikaAQP said:


> de acuerdo contigo


Pues ellos bailaron varios ritmos, efectivamente tondero tambièn, porque estaban en vivo en el buffet del restaurant... en las imágenes estaban dándose gusto con una marinera....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Que hermoso thread Vane ! Ya extrañaba ese aporte tuyo con tanto sentimiento y gusto apasionado !
> 
> Gracias por compartir tus fotos amiga del alma...! Pronto tendrá que ser nuestro encuentro !
> 
> Beso y abrazo !


 Gracias amigo de mi corazón!!

Asi como el thread, donde los posts que han dejado son valiosos para mi, ya que sabia que contaría con ellos.

Mas que sentimiento por llegar a llenar pàginas, simplemente es la manera como le digo a Lima gracias por recibirme siempre con la mejor de sus caras ... sin hipocresías ni falsas esperanzas... asi como todos los que han posteado acá, de corazón. Gracias

pd.- Todos los que han hechoi comentarios positivos en este thread están excentos de banneo por un mes jajajaja


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola Vane, a mi la verdad es que me ha parecido bastante espontànea la forma como has ido tomando las fotos que muestras, prueba de ello es la foto del puesto de periòdicos :lol: ... me ha gustado mucho el interior de la Casa Belèn, Palacio de Gob y la Biblioteca de Sn Francisco. Lo de la prohibiciòn de tomar fotos en Sn Francisco me molesta ... pero bueno, uno hacelo posible para buscarse una oportunidad, a mi tambien me saliò una foto asì de ese altar que muestras.

Esperamos màs fotos de otras partes de la ciudad 

Salu2


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas tus fotos, así es, yo tampoco conocía el interior de la casa Belén, es más, no ubico bien cual de las casonas de esa cuadra es.

Por otro lado, nunca he entrado al museo de la catedral, lo haré en uno de estos días.

La biblioteca del convento de San Francisco me gusta mucho, el guía te indica que es la segunda biblioteca colonial más grande de sudamerica. En una oportunidad le pregunté, y cuál es la primera; me dijo, la del convento de San Francisco de Quito.

Te recomiendo que vayas a la alameda de los descalzos, si es que aún no lo conoces, camínate desde la Backus, hasta el convento. Allí funciona un restaurante, no es la gran cosa, pero es rico. Puedes entrar a la iglesia y al museo del convento. Por el policlínico, puedes entrar a la casa de retiro con total libertad, es muy bonito.


----------



## Rodrigo (Oct 24, 2002)

Que bonitas tus fotos Vane, se ve muy bien Lima. En especial me gustó mucho la biblioteca de la Catedral. También me llamó mucho la atención la última serie de fotos, la del baile típico.

Saludos y que gusto que pudiste volver a tu tierra en estos días.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

vane una consulta tu trabajas alla en ecuador-guayaquil no? mm pero tienens familia aca o toda ya esta alla.


----------



## santijm (Nov 23, 2006)

Vane buen thread!! creo q t lo han dicho todos, pero tenìa q decirtelo yop, para q estes segura

se ve q tenìas ganas de regresar a linda Lima...

buenas fotos, me gustò la del convento San Francisco, ese tipo de lugares me encanta,con huesitos y todo.
pero el chiste era verte bailando en una foto, y no has aparecido en ninguna pues.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Super fotos VANE!!!! Quiero ir a esas tumbas y a esa biblio!!!! por donde es como llego??? el otro mes estoy por allá


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Me gustó la foto de la entrada de Palacio de Gobierno y las del Museo Italiano. La ciudad casa día está más hermosa. 

Debemos organizar una gran reunión con todos los foristas cuando Vane esté en Lima de nuevo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hola Vane, a mi la verdad es que me ha parecido bastante espontànea la forma como has ido tomando las fotos que muestras, prueba de ello es la foto del puesto de periòdicos :lol: ... me ha gustado mucho el interior de la Casa Belèn, Palacio de Gob y la Biblioteca de Sn Francisco. Lo de la prohibiciòn de tomar fotos en Sn Francisco me molesta ... pero bueno, uno hacelo posible para buscarse una oportunidad, a mi tambien me saliò una foto asì de ese altar que muestras.
> 
> Esperamos màs fotos de otras partes de la ciudad
> 
> Salu2


Gracias!!! en realidad tengo miles de fotos (bueno miles es quizá una exageraciòn) y un video.... pero valen mas las fotos espontáneas como tu dices....

En un rato mas pongo el resto de fotos...



jos18g said:


> vane una consulta tu trabajas alla en ecuador-guayaquil no? mm pero tienens familia aca o toda ya esta alla.


Trabajo acá y tengo familia en Jesús María... gente maravillosa y si, tengo familia acá en Ecuador... familia en Santiago de Chile...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Buenas fotos, Vane, esas catacumbas me dan un poco de cosa.
> 
> ¡Que siga la marinera!


Jajajaja... el problema es que tengo que entrar medio agachada por que el techo es muy bajo y el olor medio rancio por la humedad tambièn... pero es una experiencia que te pone en retrospectiva... el pasado gobierna nuestros futuros.



dra.naths said:


> wow Vane.. que lindas fotos! .. geniales todas... en especial las de San Francisco!


GRACIAS!!!! viniendo de ti que haces fotos preciosas es un halago tremendo 




koko cusco said:


> que bonitas fotos vane un thread con mucho sentimiento ... me encanto la ultimo tanda de fotos


Eso es Lima para mi... puro sentimiento!



cesar_BsAs said:


> q envidia!!!!!!!!!!!!(sana x supuesto jajaja), lindas fotos


Estás invitado para cuando quieras!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Buenas tus fotos, así es, yo tampoco conocía el interior de la casa Belén, es más, no ubico bien cual de las casonas de esa cuadra es.
> 
> Por otro lado, nunca he entrado al museo de la catedral, lo haré en uno de estos días.
> 
> ...


Cuando vaya a Lima la pròxima vez te llamo para que me lo muestres tu mismo m))... gracias Bajo... de verdad!



Rodrigo said:


> Que bonitas tus fotos Vane, se ve muy bien Lima. En especial me gustó mucho la biblioteca de la Catedral. También me llamó mucho la atención la última serie de fotos, la del baile típico.
> 
> Saludos y que gusto que pudiste volver a tu tierra en estos días.


Roo!!! tu sabes muy bien la nostalgia que tengo siempre... gracias por postear 



santijm said:


> Vane buen thread!! creo q t lo han dicho todos, pero tenìa q decirtelo yop, para q estes segura
> 
> se ve q tenìas ganas de regresar a linda Lima...
> 
> ...


Jajaja... si tu no lo dices yo no lo creo Santi... de ley ...!!!

Tengo una foto pero no bailando... mas bien tomando una algarrobina... pero lo voy a meditar!!



Libidito said:


> Super fotos VANE!!!! Quiero ir a esas tumbas y a esa biblio!!!! por donde es como llego??? el otro mes estoy por allá


Pues sencillo, te paso link del plano del cercado y no hay pierde dale click donde dice *Aquí* en esa página http://www.geographos.com/mapas/?p=75



Marvey21 said:


> Me gustó la foto de la entrada de Palacio de Gobierno y las del Museo Italiano. La ciudad casa día está más hermosa.
> 
> Debemos organizar una gran reunión con todos los foristas cuando Vane esté en Lima de nuevo.


Encantada... gracias amigo... tienes razón nuestra ciudad cada día mas bella
P


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias Vane!!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy lindo thread Vane, hermosas fotos, no necesitas ser tan modesta, son pura calidad ;-) Hubiese sido genial verte, será para la próxima. Espero que pongas mas fotos. Saludos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Fotos de Miraflores... un mar de contrastes, moderna, movida, ágil ... ancestral y se jaranea sola!!!


















































































Nos va agarrando la noche...




























Tengo unas cuantas mas... pero son mas de noche y unas sueltas de larcomar.... para luego!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Muy lindo thread Vane, hermosas fotos, no necesitas ser tan modesta, son pura calidad ;-) Hubiese sido genial verte, será para la próxima. Espero que pongas mas fotos. Saludos


ASí es... me habría gustado verte de nuevo, sobre todo porque tengo una deuda de chocolates contigo.... no vi las fotos que tomaste en Guayaquil cuando viniste... seguro fueron lo máximo!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow buenazo el Sunset, me encanta la Costa Verde.
Ayer estuve en el Mangos d Larcomar porque quería ver el sunset, pero llegué un toque tarde. 
A disfrutar los últimos días d sol en Lima.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q buen recorridoooooo, me encantaron las fotos!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Estas ultimas fotos estan de infarto!!!! donde encuentro ese Bus mirador?? y cuanto cuesta el ticket?.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Vane, qué hermoso tu recorrido, me encantó la variedad de lugares que visitaste y te diré que el par de veces recientes que visité Lima hice prácticamente la misma ruta. Con más tiempo la próxima vez regresaré a la Inquisición y a la iglesia de San Francisco. La biblioteca es un verdadero tesoro; una de mis fantasías es tener un pase libre para todo un día y poder hojear largo y tendido esa colección. De seguro que hay unos textos de valor incalculable que están ahí pudriéndose y literamente carcomidos por el tiempo. Soñar no cuesta nada...

Tu edición fotográfica tiene la sensibilidad de una mujer que regresa y se renueva de la energía de su tierra. A través de estas imágenes se percibe cómo has alimentado tus sentidos...las fotos tienen un derroche de olores, colores, sabores y sonidos con sentimiento de mujer. (También es cierto que estoy internalizando tu thread y me identifico muchísimo con él... ).

Gracias por compartir, Vane, me has dejado con la nostalgia a flor de piel...(suspiro).

:hug:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Vane ! Nunca visite las catacumbas , auque siempre quise. 

Tiempos aquellos cuando bailaba marinera, of course, nortena ! kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Cuando vaya a Lima la pròxima vez te llamo para que me lo muestres tu mismo m))... gracias Bajo... de verdad!


Te tomo la palabra entonces.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k buenas fotos"
hay de todo, como para no olvidar lima
y k buena vista de las isla San Lorenzo...


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah que lindas fotos hace casi 20 anos que no voy a mi ciudad estas fotos me traen muchos recuerdos. Las veces que camine esas calles sano y no tan sano. Gracias Vane por los recuerdos...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

alvarobendezu said:


> Wow buenazo el Sunset, me encanta la Costa Verde.
> Ayer estuve en el *Mangos d Larcomar* porque quería ver el sunset, pero llegué un toque tarde.
> A disfrutar los últimos días d sol en Lima.












Mangos me encanta!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

cesar_BsAs said:


> q buen recorridoooooo, me encantaron las fotos!!!!


Gracias César, que bueno que nos visites siempre... este es tu foro tambièn.



Libidito said:


> Estas ultimas fotos estan de infarto!!!! donde encuentro ese Bus mirador?? y cuanto cuesta el ticket?.





Exrexnotex said:


> Buenas fotos, Vane ! Nunca visite las catacumbas , auque siempre quise.
> 
> Tiempos aquellos cuando bailaba marinera, of course, nortena ! kay:


Ahhh yo no bailo mucho pero ahí le hago.... las catacumbas son alucinantes!!! 



yvan789 said:


> k buenas fotos"
> hay de todo, como para no olvidar lima
> y k buena vista de las isla San Lorenzo...


Tuve suerte, porque normalmente voy a Lima en invierno y no veo la isla ni de vaina... Nunca podemos olvidar Lima.



varayoc1967 said:


> Ah que lindas fotos hace casi 20 anos que no voy a mi ciudad estas fotos me traen muchos recuerdos. Las veces que camine esas calles sano y no tan sano. Gracias Vane por los recuerdos...


Pues ahora ya se puede caminar algo mas sano, pero siempre mucho ojo por todos lados para evitar complicaciones. Los recuerdos son los que mas nos unen con Lima. 

Gracias por sus comentarios!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Vane, qué hermoso tu recorrido, me encantó la variedad de lugares que visitaste y te diré que el par de veces recientes que visité Lima hice prácticamente la misma ruta. Con más tiempo la próxima vez regresaré a la Inquisición y a la iglesia de San Francisco. La biblioteca es un verdadero tesoro; una de mis fantasías es tener un pase libre para todo un día y poder hojear largo y tendido esa colección. De seguro que hay unos textos de valor incalculable que están ahí pudriéndose y literamente carcomidos por el tiempo. Soñar no cuesta nada...
> 
> Tu edición fotográfica tiene la sensibilidad de una mujer que regresa y se renueva de la energía de su tierra. A través de estas imágenes se percibe cómo has alimentado tus sentidos...las fotos tienen un derroche de olores, colores, sabores y sonidos con sentimiento de mujer. (También es cierto que estoy internalizando tu thread y me identifico muchísimo con él... ).
> 
> ...


:hug: Gracias amiga muy lindas tus palabras, nosotras que estamos lejos de la ciudad que queremos siempre sentimos mas nostalgia ...



El Bajopontino said:


> Te tomo la palabra entonces.


:colgate:


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

AJAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kay: Yo decía Vane regresó por un par de días y no tomó fotitos, no podía ser :nono: 
Espero la próxima que vengas (en una reu oficial) terminaremos con las memorias de las cámaras a full :happy:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me encanta esta foto:










:cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que bonitas fotos Vane! Si que estubo bueno el recorrrido!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias chicos.... estoy por colocar las últimas....


----------



## santijm (Nov 23, 2006)

AHHH esa foto de la playa con el sol por caer, increìble


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

dannyhighrise said:


> AJAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kay: Yo decía Vane regresó por un par de días y no tomó fotitos, no podía ser :nono:
> Espero la próxima que vengas (en una reu oficial) terminaremos con las memorias de las cámaras a full :happy:


 Nunca supe mas de tu hacker!!!! jajaja habrá que llevar varias memorias en el maletín!!

Luego de un almuerzo ecuatorianísimo salimos de nuevo escapando de compromisos que me perseguían ... tanto así que el jueves que lleguè no llevé la cámara al Satchmo en donde vimos a Pataclaún con la Santa Comedia... estas monjitas se las traen ... Una pena que no llevamos ni cámara ni videograbadora... me acuerdo y lloro!!!

Nuestro almuerzo...

Yapingachos..









Larcomar y la Rosa Náutica.. nunca cansa, aunque una Coca Cola cueste casi 5 cocos 




























Luego de las compras obligadas... el obligado chiflín!!










A jaranear!!!!!!!!! (las fotos nocturnas son dificilisisisisisimas... un :rock:aplauso a todos los foristas que las toman y les salen buenas...)










Para esto solo hay una expresiòn ALUCINANTE!




























En Lima se pasa Del Carajo!!




























Para quizá un Rompe y Raja....




























Una algarrobina que me mata!!! Salud chicos










Hasta pronto cuadra 11 de Larco


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Vane!!

Aunque en esa penúltima foto esa carita muestra los efectos de la algarrobina que te estaba "matando".


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Buenas fotos Vane!!
> 
> Aunque en esa penúltima foto esa carita muestra los efectos de la algarrobina que te estaba "matando".


No era la algarrobina.... era por el fotógrafo!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> No era la algarrobina.... era por el fotógrafo!!!


mg::eek2::lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Vane noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saca esa foto de ese plato de almuerzo !!!! Me muero de hambre !!!!!!!!!!!

Están cheveres las fotos chica ! Saludos y abrazos !!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos del espectàculo tan variado que presenciaste, Vane. La penùltima foto es un derroche de sensualidad. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos Vane ke bien te paseaste :banana: lastima ke no nos vimos TT


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Una algarrobina que me mata!!! Salud chicos


eeeehhh que buenas fotos vane je je

me parece o le estas haciendo ojitos al fotografo ja ja ja

:lol::lol::lol:

muy buen thread muy expontaneo y sobre todo se ve que lo pasaste chevere saludos amiga


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Se nota que le sacaste el jugo a tu estadia kay:


----------



## santijm (Nov 23, 2006)

Estàn de lujo sus fotos Vane, sobre todo las de las imàgenes en esa fuente, no tenìa idea de q eso habìa en Lima


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Exrexnotex said:


> Buenas fotos, Vane ! Nunca visite las catacumbas , auque siempre quise. Tiempos aquellos cuando bailaba marinera, of course, nortena ! kay:


Pero eso parece tondero.... como dicen los piuranos "El tondero es bien norteño, pero ante todo es bien .. waaaa piurano" La marina norteña es de Trujillo/Lambayeque. (Mas vistosa que el tondero, desde mi opinión)

Me gustó la foto de la biblioteca, espectatular.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos Vane de Rosas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Se nota que la pasaste chévere en Lima! De rompe y raja.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esta foto me gusto bastante, capaz porque me hizo acordar un paseo que hice en el Mirabus de Lima.....










Que bueno que hayas creado un tema de tu visita Vane, no es muy frecuente ver un thread de un moderador en incascrapers.... espero que vengan muchos más. 

Saludos Vane kay:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Jajaja...Vane, eran ojos de ensueño, ¿o estabas con sueño?  Más bien le acababas de enviar un guiño a tu fotógrafo, ¡ajá! 

Casi no bebo, pero cualquier día me tomo una algarrobina como la de la foto, eso sí...¡y los otros cocteles se ven deliciosos! :cheers:

¡Saludos!!! 



koko cusco said:


> eeeehhh que buenas fotos vane je je
> 
> *me parece o le estas haciendo ojitos al fotografo ja ja ja*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!!! que bueno que les haya parecido interesante el thread... efectivamente no hago muchos threads acá en este foro... pero cuando puedo lo hago de corazón.

A todos los que han estado con dudas... pues si... a veces un buen peruano puede hacer que una mujer lo mire así... pero debe ser muy pero muy buen peruano....


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

^:wink2:UuuUuUuu me huele a :lovethem::happy:
Excelentes fotos gracias por conpartirlas.. vaned' rosas:applause:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buen trip que te hiciste, te pasaste por las peñas de Barranco, que es un distrito de paso obligatorio en Lima.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Vane : para que extrañes la cuadra 11 de Larco !!!!*


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Me gustaron las 2 últimas fotos.
Sales sexy, m gusta.
La d Larco m pasaría desapercibida sino fuera por la leyenda y la soledad d la foto.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Que horrible se vee esa parte de Miraflores, parece cualquier barrio mediocre de Sudamerica, esos techos y arquitectura simple x no decir otra cosa. Uno que vive afuera puede ver realmente la realidad.
Es solo simple y llanamente mi comentario.


----------



## santijm (Nov 23, 2006)

Buena foto MIRAFLORINo

se la nota tan densa a Lima


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

muy bonitas las fotos!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lightton said:


> Que horrible se vee esa parte de Miraflores, parece cualquier barrio mediocre de Sudamerica, esos techos y arquitectura simple x no decir otra cosa. Uno que vive afuera puede ver realmente la realidad.
> Es solo simple y llanamente mi comentario.


 En la vista aérea si... pero cuando tomas la foto a nivel de la calle no, es otro el cantar.

Por lo tanto lo de los techos es costumbre nuestra, amparados en el simple hecho de que no llueve nuestros techos planos son usados como las bodegas de las cosas olvidadas y de paso el tema del polvo acumulado.

Por lo tanto no es correcto indicar que esa parte de Miraflores parece cualquier barrio mediocre de Sudamèrica porque es incierto. Esa parte es realmente bonita.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Freed said:


> ^:wink2:UuuUuUuu me huele a :lovethem::happy:
> Excelentes fotos gracias por conpartirlas.. vaned' rosas:applause:


:colgate:



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Buen trip que te hiciste, te pasaste por las peñas de Barranco, que es un distrito de paso obligatorio en Lima.


Ir a Lima y no ir a Barranco es un pecado penado con el infierno :cheers:



alvarobendezu said:


> Me gustaron las 2 últimas fotos.
> *Sales sexy, m gusta.*
> La d Larco m pasaría desapercibida sino fuera por la leyenda y la soledad d la foto.


:lovethem:



cesar_BsAs said:


> muy bonitas las fotos!!!


 THX!!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Vane! hermosas tus fotos, que buen recorrido. Te cuento que nunca he podido entrar al Museo de Arte Italiano, ya que cada vez que he querido conocerlo estaba cerrado, gracias a tus fotos que me han permitido ver algo del interior. Tampoco he bajado nunca a las catacumbas, me da pavor, sólo conozco unas pequeñas catacumbas del Convento de Ocopa en Junín, hace muchos años atrás. La marinera que más me gusta es la norteña, tiene mucha alegría. Y Salud:cheers:*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonitas fotos! Se ve que te paseaste muy bien por Lima a pesar del corto riempo.

Saludos!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Asi es todo Lima !!!!*

Las azoteas de Surco,Monterrico,San Borja,etc,etc... no tienen nada de distintas... Recuerda que Lima es ciudad de azoteas y allí se guardan los trastos viejos,se cuelga la ropa,se almacenan muebles viejos,etc... es el equivalente de los "sótanos" en los Estados Unidos... aunque allá en los jardines interiores muchas veces cuelgan su ropita !!!!..:lol::lol::lol:


Lightton said:


> Que horrible se vee esa parte de Miraflores, parece cualquier barrio mediocre de Sudamerica, esos techos y arquitectura simple x no decir otra cosa. Uno que vive afuera puede ver realmente la realidad.
> Es solo simple y llanamente mi comentario.


----------

